# Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2008)

*Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Hallo lieb Forenbesucher..
Ich habe bemerkt, dass es hier im Forum Tipps zum Befüllen des Wassersystems gibt, aber wie entleert ihr das Ganze wieder, um zum Beispiel einen neuen Kühler zu integrieren. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Habt ihr Tipps für Leute wie mich, die es zum ersten Mal machen müssen? Kann man zum Beispiel einen VGA-Kühler wechseln, ohne die ganze Kühlflüssigkeit zu beseitigen? 
Vielleicht kann man hier in dem Thread ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln und austauschen!


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich bin je gerade beim Zusammenbau meiner Wakü, aber meine Lösung ist ein T-Stück + Kugelhahn an einer tiefen Stelle im Kreislauf.
Ob das so funktioniert wie ich es möchte, sehe ich erst am Wochenende


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt, aber so richtig hat das nicht geklappt, weil noch zuviel in dem Radiator bleibt, den ich außen an der Seitenwand montiert habe.


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Und kurz mal dazu die Pumpe laufen lassen bringt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Digger (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

hm naja du kannst dein gehäuse auch etwas anheben un etwaskippen usw..
ansonsten kann man bei WEICHEN DÜNNEN schläcuhen die einfach abklemmen mit klemmen oda so.

ich hab bisher her so gemacht, dass ich eine verbindung weiter unten gelöst habe, und je anch dem wo im kraisluaf nun die lücke war einfach reingepustet. dann kommts an der anderen seite logischerweise raus. 
ich glaub der laing schadets nich, dass sie trocken läuft. im gegen satz zu den eheim, den das schaden soll. das liegt an den rotoren *mein ich mal so gehört zu haben*
ich wer bei meinem dieswöchigem update auch einen hahn einbauen unterhalb den agb machen, dann is nur noch die pumpe und cpu im wasser aba das lässt sich dann leicht entfernen.
wenn du den hahhn an der stelle hast kannst du auch leicht den grakakühler wechseln und besonders den radiator.

e, außerdem bringts gar nichts, die pumpe kurz anzuschmeißen, da die wirkung der pumpe bei luft = null ist! probier einfch mal ein wenig luft in die pumpe zu führen, indem du ein stück schlauch auf die anssaugöffnung im agb hälst so dass die pumpe luft ansaugt -> un schon steht das wasser im kreislauf.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Hatte ich, aber die hat es auch nicht geschafft, weil mein AGB gleich als Aufsatz auf der Pumpe steckt. Somit kann sie nur ansaugen, was im AGB ist. Da der Druck aber fehlt, um die Flüssigkeit vom Radiator in den AGB zu transportieren, bringt es nicht wirklich viel - zumindest bei meinem Aufbau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el barto (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Hab meine bisher immer entlehrt indem ich den Kreislauf an der Pumpe (weil das ist es nicht so schlimm wenn ein paar Tropfen, beim öffnen, daneben gehen ) geöffnet hab. Ich muss bei mir die Schlauche abziehen da kein T- Stück oder ähnliches...
Und dann einfach in ein Ende gefühlvoll  reinpusten bis auf am andren Ende nichts mehr kommt...
Am besten dabei nicht so viel Sabber in das Wasser pusten 

mfg el barto


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Also reinpusten kann man bei entmineralisiertem Wasser, aber sobald Zusätze drin sind, oder man von vornherein Fertiggemische nimmt...ich weiß nicht! 
Ich benutze das Feser One Cooling Fluid und da steht auf der Rückseite, dass man selbst nach Kontakt mit der Haut mit viel Wasser und Seife alles raus waschen soll. Bei Verschlucken sofort ärztlichen Rat einholen. Also ist das so'ne Sache mit dem Reinpusten! Außerdem würde ich dann mit einem orangenen Mund rumlaufen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



nemetona schrieb:


> Und kurz mal dazu die Pumpe laufen lassen?
> Oder schadet ihr das?



Bringt nichts, da die Pumpen nur Wasser fördern können, aber nicht Luft um Wasser rauszudrücken. Da die Saugleistung auch sehr beschränkt ist, kriegt man nur sehr sehr wenig Wasser rausgepumpt - sehr viel weniger, als von alleine abläuft.



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Also reinpusten kann man bei entmineralisiertem Wasser, aber sobald Zusätze drin sind, oder man von vornherein Fertiggemische nimmt...ich weiß nicht!



Ich würd ja sagen: Lass das Gepansche weg 
Einfachere, bequemere und sicherere Lösung ist aber schlichtweg ne Luftpumpe.
Ich hab z.B. eine kleine fürs Fahrad, bei dem der Kontakt zum Ventil über einen Einsatz hergestellt wird. Schraubt man den ab kommt eine 10mm Öffnung zum Vorschein 
Für einen Drucktest hab ich mir aber auch schon mal überlegt, einfach ein Fahrradventil in ein Stück Schlauch zu kleben.

Wichtig wenn man den Kreislauf öffnet: 
Man sollte das zweite offene Ende Abdichten (z.B. M8 Schraube reinstopfen)
Je nach Wassermenge im Kreislauf, aufgebauten Druck und Schlauchlängen kann da sonst einiges rausgeschossen kommen.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

In Zukunft werde ich auch das "Gepansche" weg lassen! Hatte aber nun mal vorrätig 5 Liter von dem Feser One Cooling Fluid in orange bestellt. Die sollen erst mal weg! Wollte eigentlich auch von Anfang an UV-Aktive Schläuche, aber die gab es nicht in orange! Bei meiner zweiten Wasserkühlung werde ich vieles anders machen! 
Aber der Trick mit der Luftpumpe ist cool. Die M8 Schraube ist auch nicht schlecht. Ich benutze einen Pinselende als Stöpsel!


----------



## JackBen (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Bei der Methode bei der man am tiefsten Punkt einfach den Schlauch abzieht um das Kühlmittel rauslaufen zu lassen, empfiehlt sich auch am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufes eine Möglichkeit zum Öffnen des System zu haben. Zum Beispiel ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn. So kann der Kühlkreislauf auch von oben Luft ziehen und somit bleibt auch der Unterdruck aus. Idealerweise ist zB. im Deckel des Gehäuses ein Aquatube bzw. Fass-O-Matic zu haben, das erleichtert es schon ungemein! Einfach zusätzlich öffnen und es kommt gleich besser raus  !


----------



## Heady88 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Also ich weiss net ich selbst habe bisher noch keine Wakü aber ich hatte da eben so eine Idee *g*
Ich denke da so wie man halt auch Benzin abzapft kann man doch bestimmt auch eine Wakü abpumpen. Erstmal ein Stück ab und dann solange laufen lasse bis nix mehr kommt. Dann saugen und sobald was in sicht kommt so tief halten wie es nur geht. Beim Bezin muss man so tief halten das das Schlau ende unter dem Tank ist.
Ich denke mal das sollte klappen oder?


----------



## kays (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

So mach ich das mit meiner immer, da die Pumpe direkt im AGB sitzt klappt das wunderbar. 

Ich würde aber davon abraten das Fertiggemisch mit dem Mund anzusaugen
Ein Nassauger ist dafür Ideal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Das Problem bei einer größeren Wakü ist, dass es mehrmals rauf und runter geht und der Druchmesser der Schläuche groß genug ist, damit die Wassersäule abreißen kann.
Saugen ohne technische Hilfsmittel klappt nur solange, wie das System fast voll ist - irgendwann kommt die Luft am Wasser vorbei und dann kann man saugen, soviel man will. In den Tiefpunkten bleibt noch einiges an Wasser hängen (genaugenommen nur minimal weniger, als wenn man es einfach am tiefsten Punkt rauslaufen lässt).
Diese Rest, die bei einem Kühlerwechsel sehr störend sein können, bekommt nur raus, wenn man große Mengen Luft durch das System bewegt, die das Wasser mitreißen können.


----------



## Heady88 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Geht bestimmt auch mit nem starken Staubsauger den man nicht mehr braucht ^^


----------



## nemetona (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Nasssauger OK, aber mit nen Trockensauger würde ich das lassen.


----------



## kays (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



nemetona schrieb:


> Nasssauger OK, aber mit nen Trockensauger würde ich das lassen.



Geht auch aber nur 1x


----------



## Heady88 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



kays schrieb:


> Geht auch aber nur 1x



Bingo weil sobald Wasser in einen Trockensauger kommt ist damit auch Feierabend deswegen habe ich ja gemeint das man nen alten Staubsauger nehmen soll den man net mehr braucht 
Wie isn das mein Oppa hat noch eine alte Teichpumpe im Keller rumliegen die müsste dafür doch einwandfrei geeignet sein oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Die meisten Teichpumpen sind auch nicht selbst ansaugend und trockenlaufgeeignet.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

So, ich werde gleich mal mein Feser One aus den Schläuchen lassen- zumindest teilweise. Ich muss vorübergehend den VGA-Kühler aus dem System nehmen und eine Verschraubung auswechseln, da sie undicht ist. Diese sitzt natürlich direkt am großen 9x Radiator. Also versuche ich erst mal den Druck weg zu nehmen und schraube dann den Anschluss ab. Habe mir dazu eine Abdeckplane, Marke Extra Stark, kleine Schraubzwingen und mehrere Rollen Küchenpapier besorgt! Außerdem werde ich noch versuchen, mit Kabelbinder zu arbeiten. Mal schauen wie gut das geht.


----------



## Oliver (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Pumpe aus dem Gehäuse halten, Schüssel drunter, Schlauch durchschneiden und später ersetzen ^^

Dann läuft die Brühe nicht in den Rechner.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich war so schlau, die Schläuche zur Pumpe so kurz zu halten, dass ich sie nicht weit genug aus dem Gehäuse bekomme! Ansonsten eine gute Idee, Ich werde den Schlauch vorm Radiator durchschneiden. Der liegt auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses und der Radiator ist an der Seitenwand! Sollte auch gut funktionieren! Wenn alles schief läuft mache ich Bilder von dem Disaster und zeige sie als schlechtes Beispiel, was passieren kann! 

EDIT:
Es ging einfacher als ich dachte! Nach dem ich mich gründlich auf eine Feser One Cooling Fluid-Dusche vorbereitet habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt! Nach dem ich den Schlauch durchgeschnitten hatte, kam ganz leicht die Flüssigkeit herausgelaufen. Nach einer Minute tropfte es noch nicht einmal mehr. Dann konnte ich die Restschläuche abziehen und ganz normal daran arbeiten. Durch den Unterdruck in dem System hält das Wasser und läuft nicht weiter aus (kann man im letzten Bild sehen). Die Pumpe muss natürlich aus sein! Die Schraubzwingen und Kabelbinder brauchte ich gar nicht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heady88 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Das geht aber auch nur wenn man nicht alles rausholen will oder?
Wenn ich alles rausholen will einfach mit ner Fahrradpumpe wie schon gemeint dann in das eine Ende des Schlauches pumpen dann müsste sie komplett leer werden oder?
Und mal noch eine ganz dumme frage warum hast du den Schlauch durchgeschnitten und nicht einfach abgeknickt und abgezogen?


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Weil ich nicht genau wusste, wieviel Druck auf dem System ist und ich den Schlauch so besser in die Schüssel halten konnte. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es auch anders machen!


----------



## Heady88 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ist das mit dem Druck in dem System bei jedem gleich oder ist das immer unterschiedlich?
Ich mein ich hab noch keine Wakü aber die kommt bald und da muss man ja auch mal wissen wie man das Ding leer bekommt wenn man mal das Wasser tauschen will.

PS: Den Schlauch den du zerlegt hast kannst auch wieder benutzen wie hat Meiter Röhrich von Werner mal gemeint "Dat muss du einfach do bissel zusammentüddeln dann hält des wieder"


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ob das bei anderen Systemen genauso ist, kann ich Dir nicht 100%ig sagen, da dies auch meine erste WaKü ist. Aber ich denke, es wird sich ähnlich verhalten.
Für Anfänger wie mich hatte ich auch diesen Thread aufgemacht!


----------



## Heady88 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ob das bei anderen Systemen genauso ist, kann ich Dir nicht 100%ig sagen, da dies auch meine erste WaKü ist. Aber ich denke, es wird sich ähnlich verhalten.
> Für Anfänger wie mich hatte ich auch diesen Thread auf gemacht!



 Digger Daumen hoch für den Thread 

Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand anders meine Frage beantworten ob der Druck des Wassers in einem System wenn die Pumpe aus ist immer gleich ist?!?


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich denke, dass die Pumpe das System einigermaßen Dicht macht, wenn sie nicht läuft. Den Rest erledigt das verwinkelte Schlauchsystem und die Windungen im Radiator. Wenn Du dann das System irgendwo auftrennst, entsteht ein Unterdruck, der das Wasser nicht weiter fließen lässt. Ähnlich, wie wenn Du ein Strohalm nimmst, ihn in ein Glas mit Wasser tauschst und den Finger auf die andere Seite legst. Das Wasser bleibt ja dann auch in dem Strohalm!


----------



## Heady88 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Pumpe das System einigermaßen Dicht macht, wenn sie nicht läuft. Den Rest erledigt das verwinkelte Schlauchsystem und die Windungen im Radiator. Wenn Du dann das System irgendwo auftrennst, entsteht ein Unterdruck, der das Wasser nicht weiter fließen lässt. Ähnlich, wie wenn Du ein Strohalm nimmst, ihn in ein Glas mit Wasser tauschst und den Finger auf die andere Seite legst. Das Wasser bleibt ja dann auch in dem Strohalm!



AHHHHAAA ja das macht Sinn thx a lot


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



Heady88 schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand anders meine Frage beantworten ob der Druck des Wassers in einem System wenn die Pumpe aus ist immer gleich ist?!?



Gibt 3 Faktoren, die Druck machen können:
-Wassersäule: Natürlich ist unten im System mehr Druck als oben, drücken schließlich 30-50cm Wasser (0,03-0,05 Bar) drauf
-Überdruck im System: Wärmeausdehnung, schwankender Luftdruck,... könnten für leichten Überdruck sorgen. AGB öffnen und weg ist er.
-Druck der Pumpe: Fällt weg, wenn sie aus. Auch sonst schafft die stärkste Pumpe maximal ihre 0,4-0,5 Bar - wenn das System verstopft ist. Wird der aufgebaute Druck in Bewegung umgewandelt entsprechend weniger.

(mal so zum vergleich: Wasserleitungen haben bis zu 4bar Druck)



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Pumpe das System einigermaßen Dicht macht, wenn sie nicht läuft. Den Rest erledigt das verwinkelte Schlauchsystem und die Windungen im Radiator. Wenn Du dann das System irgendwo auftrennst, entsteht ein Unterdruck, der das Wasser nicht weiter fließen lässt. Ähnlich, wie wenn Du ein Strohalm nimmst, ihn in ein Glas mit Wasser tauschst und den Finger auf die andere Seite legst. Das Wasser bleibt ja dann auch in dem Strohalm!



Kreiselpumpen bieten nur wenig Wiederstand - der Rest würde auch nicht ausreichen, dass Wasser am ablaufen zu hindern.
Entweder hast du einen Schlauch abgeknickt oder verdammt viel Glück gehabt - aber solange ein Schlauchende nach unten zeigt und das andere offen ist, kann das Wasser aus einem raus und Luft zum anderen rein.
(oder gehen deine Schläuche erstmal weit nach oben? Dann kann es natürlich sein, dass der nach unten zeigende Teil leergelaufen ist und der Rest nicht "übern Berg" kam)


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich habe zwischen dem 1x und dem 9x Radiator den Schlauch geöffnet. Dazwischen war noch ein Winkestück (siehe Bild). Meinst Du es lag nur an den beiden Radiatoren, dass nicht die ganze Flüssigkeit raus kam? Zumindest war es am tiefsten Punkt, an dem ich den Schlauch getrennt habe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

ja also ich glaub schon, wenn ich bei mir den schlauch direkt zwischen agb un pumpe abmache läufts föhrlich weiter...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe zwischen dem 1x und dem 9x Radiator den Schlauch geöffnet. Dazwischen war noch ein Winkestück (siehe Bild). Meinst Du es lag nur an den beiden Radiatoren, dass nicht die ganze Flüssigkeit raus kam? Zumindest war es am tiefsten Punkt, an dem ich den Schlauch getrennt habe!



Müsste ich mal den kompletten Kreislauf sehen.
Auf dem Ausschnitt hier folgt nach oben z.B. ein Radiator, in dem das Wasser erstmal einmal von unten nach oben und wieder zurück fließt.
Das obere Ende des Radiators könnte schon mal einer der höchsten Punkte im gesamten Kreislauf sein, so dass Wasser weiter hinten nicht unbedingt abläuft.
Wo der zur Seite führende Schlauch endet, kann ich nicht abschätzen.


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Der geht gleich nach draußen und zum 9x Radiator. Ich habe nur noch ein Loch für den Schlauch gebohrt, dass er nicht mehr durch den Slot gesteckt werden muss! 
Somit kann es wirklich Glück gewesen sein, dass an der Stelle die Flüssigkeit nicht weiter läuft!
Der höchste Punkt ist der 9x Radi, der an der Seite angebracht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ah, jetzt wirds klar.
Dadurch, dass du den Evo mit von oben nach unten verlaufenden Rohren verbaut hast (kriegt man den so eigentlich ordentlich entlüftet?), wird auch auf der Seite nur die erste Rohrreihe leergelaufen sein.


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Das Befüllen war eigentlich kein Problem. Ein bisschen hin- und herkippen, dann ging das ganz schnell.


----------



## ohje (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich schmeiss einfach mal eine Idee in den Raum die ich von meinem Cousien habe und zwar klemmpt man beide Seiten vom AGB ab. Die eine hält man in einen Eimer und an der anderen steckt man eine Doppelhub-Pumpe (Die Pumpen, die zum befüllen von Luftmatratzen genommen werden) und pumpt einfach. Ob das allerdings für eheim und laing pumpen geeignet ist, kann ich nicht sagen seine ddc funktioniert jedenfalls noch.


----------



## Snowman (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Tach Cousien, auch in anderen Foren unterwegs?

Da kann nichts schief gehen, ob du Luft oder Wasser durch den Kreislauf jagst, ist der Pumpe wurscht. Du darft natürlich nicht pumpen wie ein wilder Stier, schön mit Gefühl, dann funktioniert es wirklich gut. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, weißt ja, habe vor kurzen meinen Kreislauf mehrmals entleert.


----------



## ohje (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*



Snowman schrieb:


> Tach Cousien, auch in anderen Foren unterwegs?
> 
> Da kann nichts schief gehen, ob du Luft oder Wasser durch den Kreislauf jagst, ist der Pumpe wurscht. Du darft natürlich nicht pumpen wie ein wilder Stier, schön mit Gefühl, dann funktioniert es wirklich gut. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, weißt ja, habe vor kurzen meinen Kreislauf mehrmals entleert.



jaa MEHRMALS


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

So, ich habe heute mal meinen VGA-Kühler gewechselt, ohne die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln zu wollen. Dazu habe ich zwei Schraubzwingen, einen kleinen Behälter, viel Küchenpapier und eine Kunstofffolie, damit nix auf den Teppich geht, benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Schraubzwingen habe ich beide Enden des Schlauches abgedrückt und den Kühler in die Schüssel gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich die Schlauchverbindung an der einen Seite vorsichtig gelöst und den Schlauch abgezogen. Die Kühlflüssigkeit lief dann ohne viel Druck in den Behälter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gleiche habe ich auf der anderen Seite gemacht und ich konnte den Kühler ohne Probleme wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohje (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Sehr schöne Idee mit den Schraubzwingen. So ähnlich mache ich das auch immer. Entweder nehme ich eine alte "Haribo 1kg Schlumpf Dose" in die ich den Kühler lege oder ich nehme jede Menge Lagen Handtücher, die dann das Wasser aufsaugen bevor es mit meiner Hardware in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Werde mein System morgen auch zum ersten mal entleeren, da mein MB-Kühler endlich kommt !!!

Da ich einen externen Radi habe, werde ich es wahrscheinlich so machen, dass ich beie schläuche am radi abziehe, ans eine Ende eine Luftpumpe und dann auf der anderen Seite wird alles rausgepresst.. (hoffe ich)

Und was noch im radi war läuft einfach raus, aber dank Bauweise nicht in den PC.... 

ICh hoffe das klappt so..


----------



## nemetona (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Mit externen Radi ist es sehr komfortabel zu entleeren, es muss aber keine Luftpumpe sein, in den oberen Schlach kannst du alternativ auch hineinblasen bis dein Kreislauf leer ist. 

Wenn möglich solltest du dabei nicht direkt mit dem Korrosionsschutz in Berührung kommen, eine Art Mundstück wär da sehr hilfreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

ich habe das glück das bei mir pumpe und agb der tiefste punkt ist!
dadurch muss ich nur schrittweise den AGB leeren, da das meiste wieder da rein läuft!
dann kann ich die schläuche abziehen und nach oben binden!
radi ausbauen und entleeren!
wenn der agb höher steht gibts dabei allerdings nen paar komplikationen!
aber: geht nicht, gibts nicht


----------



## Nucleus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich habe mich immer über die Mühe geärgert, die das Befüllen meines AGBs mit einer Spritzflasche macht.

Deswegen habe ich mir für das nächste Mal etwas Hilfreiches besorgt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

sehr schick spart jede menge arbeit^^ vorallem wenn man keine ruhige hand hat


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

und sieht iwie auch cool aus ^^


----------



## Nucleus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Befüllen und Entleeren der Wasserkühlung!*

Ich fands halt tierisch nervig, zwei Radis und den Rest des Systems samt AGB mit so ner ollen Spritzflasche befüllen zu müssen.

Ich schätze damit geht das ein bisschen schneller


----------

